# I've adopted my first ever cat...



## HelenaTheLioness (Jun 19, 2005)

Hi Everyone, 

Our family has had cats before but this is my first ever bona fide adoption as an adult. I've just adopted a gorgeous red burmese who's 2yrs old. The poor dear was dumped with a breeder one night and has been looking for a forever home. I'll be bringing her home in just over a week as she's currently getting fixed and the breeder wants to make sure she recovers before she comes home with me. 

I don't have a pic of her exactly but here's a pic of one just like her...










My little girl doesn't have as many tabbie markings about the face though, very smooth coat colour. 

I'm looking forward to bringing her home. I've never had a burmese before either but loved how inquisitive they were when I visited the cattery. 

[/img]


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm sure she'll bring you years of joy! They are such lovely cats. Welcome!


----------



## Tara (May 30, 2005)

Welcome!  Even i pretty much understand what your kitty looks like. And right now she is very beautiful. 8)


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Shes lovely 
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Burmese are wonderful cats. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

She sounds beautiful... Bumper is on my desk pawing at the photo (which makes it kinda hard to type) so he obviously agrees too


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

What a pretty cat, hope to see pics of your cat soon and welcome


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

She is a beautiful girl!!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome! I am donna proudly owned by the incredible trio!


----------



## milania (Jun 25, 2005)

*GREAT!*

Thats so great! i bet she is gorgeous! Post a pic when you get her!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome! Such a pretty cat! You must post pictures when you get her home!  Hope you & your kitty enjoy the forum!


----------

